

Reactive Streams for the JVM - gunnario
http://www.reactive-streams.org/

======
jermo
This looks very cool and the list of people involved is very impressive. I can
see it being useful for apps with web and mobile clients.

What I found to be missing is some comparison to JMS. I can see many
differences but also some commonalities. Especially since JMS implementations
have some support for slow message consumers [1].

At my previous work we dealt with lots of live data from monitoring and in
order to cope with slow consumers we started to look into conflation. Would be
interesting to see if this project includes conflation support in the API.

[1] [http://activemq.apache.org/slow-consumer-
handling.html](http://activemq.apache.org/slow-consumer-handling.html)

------
ccleve
This spec is total overkill. First, you don't need to conflate a pubsub
interface with async streams. Two totally different problems. Second, async
streams are easy:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21143996/asynchronous-
ite...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21143996/asynchronous-iterator)

